# People who are going to AES fair today



## harryallard (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah so i think it'd be pretty cool if all the people on here that are going today could meet up or at least be able to know who's who if we stumble across each other.

so anyone going today, put a description of what your wearing

ill be wearing a blue/green checky shirt with a white tee underneath, jeans and white nike trainers

if possible could this thread be deleted at the end of the day?

cos after a couple of hours its gonna be completely useless


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, we can delete it later today.

Also, we have a calendar that we can post events on well in advance of them actually happening.



harryallard said:


> yeah so i think it'd be pretty cool if all the people on here that are going today could meet up or at least be able to know who's who if we stumble across each other.so anyone going today, put a description of what your wearing
> 
> ill be wearing a blue/green checky shirt with a white tee underneath, jeans and white nike trainers
> 
> ...


----------



## harryallard (Oct 18, 2008)

goodgood

now we need some replies


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2008)

I went in my Mankini - you probably saw me around...


----------



## harryallard (Oct 18, 2008)

rofll

no i didnt


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey, how was it?


----------



## harryallard (Oct 18, 2008)

Peter said:


> Hey, how was it?


ah it was great

as you can see from my sig, i got into abit of a frenzy


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2008)

It was very good wasn't it. I ususally spend a heck of a lot of money, but did limit myself...

Bought some Atlas and Luna moth cocoons, and to my shock, one was hatching out in the bag just as I got home!

Heres a piccy, just spreading the wings:


----------



## harryallard (Oct 19, 2008)

i saw those

what the heck are you gonna do with them?


----------



## harryallard (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yeah did anyone else see bill bailey about?

he was looking at mantids

and my dad was like

Can I please shake your hand?

poor guy looked pretty scared


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2008)

Ideally I'd like to breed them. If not - then they are cool when they hatch out just to look at really.

No way - Bill Bailey was there?! I said to my dad I saw someone that looked just like Bill, but then thought of course it wouldn't have been him at the AES. That's pretty funny


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Could you share any pics from the AES fair?

Speaking of bug fair Peter, i got some pics of Hamm from Christian Ludwig. I can post some of them on another thread if i still have able to access his ftp site.


----------



## harryallard (Oct 19, 2008)

nah it was bill cos his wife called to him, she was buying stuff too


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm afraid I didn't take any photos when I was there Yen. I always regret not doing so every year I go.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2008)

THat's alright Ian. there is always next year


----------

